# 2002 Case DX 35 fuel trouble shooting



## Zacman (May 20, 2020)

Well, I'm down to the last straw. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
I have 2002 Case DX 35 HBA 0006172.
Problem: starts and idols perfectly, runs great for 45 minutes to an hour, then the fuel bowl runs very low, near to the bottom of the fuel filter bowl.
This is what I have done so far.
*Emptied and cleaned fuel tank. It was very dirty with debris and gunk.
*Removed fuel cap, covered with rag, and cleaned the cap thoroughly. 
*replaced all fuel lines
*replaced fuel filter and o-rings in bowl
*replaced lift pump
*replaced sealing washer in banjo fitting before injector pump
*checked to make sure everything was tight
*bled the air out by cracking the nut on the banjo fitting before the injector pump
I am clueless, same result every time. Bowl runs empty in about 45 min to an hour, then it is fuel starved and chugs. Bleed out the air to fill the bowl and runs great again for 45 minutes, same thing happening with no changes


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's got to be something between the fuel tank and the fuel filter. I believe the fuel cap is vented, maybe it's not working properly. Loosen the cap or fasten a sock with a rubber band to keep the dirt out and run it to see if the problem begins to go away. I'll check and see if there is a fuel filter in the bottom of the tank and let you know.
Nope! Have a look at this instead.

https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49489ar217516


----------



## Zacman (May 20, 2020)

pogobill said:


> It's got to be something between the fuel tank and the fuel filter. I believe the fuel cap is vented, maybe it's not working properly. Loosen the cap or fasten a sock with a rubber band to keep the dirt out and run it to see if the problem begins to go away. I'll check and see if there is a fuel filter in the bottom of the tank and let you know.
> Nope! Have a look at this instead.
> 
> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49489ar217516


Yes


pogobill said:


> It's got to be something between the fuel tank and the fuel filter. I believe the fuel cap is vented, maybe it's not working properly. Loosen the cap or fasten a sock with a rubber band to keep the dirt out and run it to see if the problem begins to go away. I'll check and see if there is a fuel filter in the bottom of the tank and let you know.
> Nope! Have a look at this instead.
> 
> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49489ar217516


Yes, I tried that as well. Covered with a rag, and I took the cap and cleaned it thoroughly. When I take the line off behind the filter bowl, it has good flow. Thank you


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking at the pic of the inj. pump.. is there a sealing washer UNDER the bleeder pipe.?? U can see the 1 on the banjo bolt but not under the pipe..
MAKE SURE the lever on the filter is correct.. just take off the hoses & blow air into the filter bowl & move the lever thru its travel to find the correct position..
U said the tank was FULL of gunk.. it probably still is.. have another go at cleaning it..
The lift pump should be pumping the fuel w some pressure.. loosen the line & check the "pulse" of the fuel..


----------



## Zacman (May 20, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Looking at the pic of the inj. pump.. is there a sealing washer UNDER the bleeder pipe.?? U can see the 1 on the banjo bolt but not under the pipe..
> MAKE SURE the lever on the filter is correct.. just take off the hoses & blow air into the filter bowl & move the lever thru its travel to find the correct position..
> U said the tank was FULL of gunk.. it probably still is.. have another go at cleaning it..
> The lift pump should be pumping the fuel w some pressure.. loosen the line & check the "pulse" of the fuel..


Yes, there are two sealing washers, one is recessed and hard to see. Yes, double checked shut off lever, had it apart and cleaned thoroughly. Oh, the fuel tank. Yes, it has been off 3 times, power washed thoroughly, dried and put back on, it was pretty bad. I just had the rigid lines and rigid return lines off from the injector pump and blew them out with an air compressor. Still no luck. I will check the lift pump as you recommended as well, could possible be faulty. I wonder about some kind of air lock. There is a return line to the top of the fuel filter bowl, when removed, the bowl fills up quickly. Thank you.


----------



## Robie (Apr 16, 2021)

Zacman, 
I have the same tractor, Case DX35, and I just experienced the same issue of the fuel bowl running empty after an hour. When the tractor is cut off the bowl slowly fills back up. I never read as to what you found to be the problem. Can you tell me so I won’t have to repeat all the same steps you did. Thanks
Robie


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’ll be a clogged filter SCREEN or a nonvented cap on the tank..
Next time it happens, reach up and loosen the cap and listen for a vacuum (sucking)..or watch the bowl and loosen the cap.. see if it fills faster..


----------



## lowellblackstock (Dec 1, 2021)

Zacman said:


> Well, I'm down to the last straw. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I have 2002 Case DX 35 HBA 0006172.
> Problem: starts and idols perfectly, runs great for 45 minutes to an hour, then the fuel bowl runs very low, near to the bottom of the fuel filter bowl.
> This is what I have done so far.
> ...


Just a thought. I notice that the shutoff valve is only half open that valve is not like most. the arrow pointed to the front is off and pointed back is on. there is no up or down.


----------

